# Hudson & Hicks



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Whilst Ern & I were on our last wonderful, but fateful, holiday together our cat Tibs had to be put to sleep (it had been only a matter of time, he was over 18 and eventually lost the use of his rear end). We agreed not to get another. However...

My daughter and her partner have said they're going to live here and keep me company and on Sunday they went to a shelter and came home with Hudson & Hicks. 

They won't replace Tibs or Ern but they'll certainly keep me entertained 

-H


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute are they!!!!
Loving the names as well.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

If nothing else they look as if they will keep you busy and entertained 
What lovely markings they have. Two cats/kittens seem to give more than twice the entertainment value of one cat.

I'm glad you now have human and cat company - it does help a bit. You are obviously good with cats, over 18 is quite an age.

All the best for the future

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats put a smile back on your face so they are worth their weight in gold and bless! they are so cute.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What cuties, do miss ours.Will take an old decrepit one from the cattery when we are in the same state and no longer travelling abroad.
Sue n John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww, they are absolutely gorgeous! Plus they will be good company for each other.

Good for you for getting them from a shelter.

Like the names - how did you come up with them?


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Like the names - how did you come up with them?


Tim & Kat picked the names (they are their kittens, I just get to play  ). Their characters from the Alien films.

They've been little monsters today, too!

-H


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No need to turn the telly on now :lol:


----------

